# ONE - Oneview Healthcare PLC



## System (24 February 2016)

Oneview Healthcare PLC is a provider of software platforms to healthcare organisations and patients to make use of technology to drive cost efficiencies, improve clinical outcomes and enhance patient satisfaction and quality of healthcare.

It is anticipated that ONE will list on the ASX during March 2016.

http://www.oneviewhealthcare.com


----------



## macnthat (9 March 2016)

any news or information leading up to the release


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 June 2020)

just watching a webinar given by OneView Healthcare:
https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2020/0...e-sharecafe-hidden-gems-webinar-presentation/
"_hospitals move at glacial pace; a lot of inertia in the system_". How much truth in that statement! There seem to be a lot of competitors in this space, trying to introduce digital solutions, even cloud-based ones. The CEO identifies Hills (HIL) as one, and of course the big boys like Siemens and long running US based outfits. Getting the product into the rooms seems difficult (probably impossible, now during Covid) and requires inordinate effort.

And then, what is the ONE offering? ONE is a software and solutions company that provides interactive healthcare technologies for patients, families and caregivers. It focuses on the development and sale of software for the healthcare sector and the provision of related consultancy services. But it doesn't seem much more than a room entertainment system with a few add-ons that can serve a purpose (tailored panic button, discharge surveys, etc). Clinical information improvement; not really.

(_don't hold; can't see any unique proposition_)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 November 2020)

healthcare technology outfit Oneview Healthcare has Bell Potter by its side on Monday morning  as it looks to raise $8.75 million, split between a $1.75 million placement and a $7 million non-renounceable entitlement offer, according to terms sent out. The deal was being offered to potential investors at *4¢ a share.*

Oneview's largest shareholder James Vicars had committed to take up his pro rata entitlement in the placement and sub-underwrite $2.46 million worth of the entitlement offer.

Money raised would be used to accelerate Oneview's cloud offering and to invest in sales and marketing. The company has a technology platform that does away with paper charts for activities like monitoring medications, ordering meals and patient education


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 March 2021)

need to have a look at this again. Thx @barney


----------



## barney (12 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> healthcare technology outfit Oneview Healthcare has Bell Potter by its side on Monday morning  as it looks to raise $8.75 million, split between a $1.75 million placement and a $7 million non-renounceable entitlement offer, according to terms sent out. The deal was being offered to potential investors at *4¢ a share.*




I see you were watching this one DF @Dona Ferentes 

I have no understanding whatsoever of how these types of Companies operate or generate income

But it went up 100% today  

That was off the back of, and I quote part of the Announcement: 

_Oneview Healthcare plc (Company) is pleased to announce that it has today entered into an __*investor awareness agreement with S3*__ Consortium Pty Ltd, trading as StocksDigital (StocksDigital) to __*share its research, commentary and investment thesis*__ on the Company. 
_
_The Company has also agreed to accept a *A$1 million strategic investment* from StocksDigital and other investors in StocksDigital’s network._

I had a quick look at their recent 2020 Preso and see they had an after Tax LOSS of +$9 million (That was a big improvement apparently)


No wonder I like Spec Stocks


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 March 2021)

Investor awareness!?!?!?

Wow. Sounds all a bit too *postmodern and postindustrial *to me

_StocksDigital’s mission is to build a high conviction, high performing ASX small-cap investment portfolio and share their research with their readers who co-invest alongside them, via their investor focused websites including nextinvestors.com, wise-owl.com and catalysthunter.com. StocksDigital further increases awareness of companies in its investment portfolio through its digital publisher network amplicat.com. _

And the business?


----------



## barney (12 March 2021)

Bear in mind DF, that I thought After-Pay was over valued at $40   lol

This could go to the moon off the back of that assessment


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 March 2021)

barney said:


> Bear in mind DF, that I thought After-Pay was over valued at $40   lol



$40 ? ... Late in the trade, mate. (that chance may come again)


----------



## barney (12 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> $40 ? ... Late in the trade, mate. (that chance may come again)





Lol.   I usually don't look twice at Stocks over 10 cents

Sometimes to my detriment of course

Spec Stocks are so much easier to understand than Balance Sheets


----------



## kenny (15 March 2021)

Pump Price action could be due to new found awareness after this post was released;









						Our New 2021 Tech Pick of the Year
					

OneView Healthcare plc (ASX: ONE) is a health tech company that provides hospital patients a “virtual care and digital control centre” at their bedside to deliver the best possible patient experience during their stay.




					www.nexttechstock.com


----------



## System (16 March 2021)

The ONE way to deliver digital healthcare solutions


----------



## tonyparis (16 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Investor awareness!?!?!?
> 
> Wow. Sounds all a bit too *postmodern and postindustrial *to me
> 
> ...





Dona Ferentes said:


> Investor awareness!?!?!?
> 
> Wow. Sounds all a bit too *postmodern and postindustrial *to me
> 
> ...



So it sounds like Stockdigitals role is to recommend ie pump the stock to its subscribers. I have numerous emails advising this stock as a “buy now!”


----------



## finicky (16 March 2021)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 March 2021)

I find it hard to see what the business model is, or the moat, or the technological leap, but ONE is up more than 50% and that is a week after an Announcement (see @finicky post above) that some of the more cynical observers would ping as a bit of a giggle.


----------



## Paolo C (22 March 2021)

Can someone please explain. I received an email advising me to buy this stock ONE from Aussie Stock Forums on 15 March 2021. Is that an email from this Forum?

Why do they send these emails?

The stock has done very well since they recommended it. Is that normal? This is the first time I've tracked one of their recommendations so am curious if this is a common occurrence?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Joe Blow (22 March 2021)

Paolo C said:


> Can someone please explain. I received an email advising me to buy this stock ONE from Aussie Stock Forums on 15 March 2021. Is that an email from this Forum?
> 
> Why do they send these emails?
> 
> ...




Hi Paulo, I responded in your other thread but will also respond here. The email was a paid promotion sent on behalf of S3 Consortium Pty Ltd. It was not a recommendation by Aussie Stock Forums to buy ONE. Aussie Stock Forums does not recommend that you buy or sell any stock. However, from time to time we do send out paid promotions on behalf of other companies as a way of raising revenue.

If you have any further questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## finicky (22 March 2021)

@Paolo C
If someone sends you an email about a slimming tea should you buy it?


----------



## barney (22 March 2021)

Paolo C said:


> Can someone please explain. I received an email advising me to buy this stock ONE from Aussie Stock Forums on 15 March 2021. Is that an email from this Forum?




Wow .... 

@Joe Blow  has indicated, there may be some affiliate association at play here??


Whoever suggested you buy *ONE* on the 15th March should be put in your "Black Book" 


Buying 1 million shares on the 15th March (Close)

And selling 1 million at todays 22nd March  (Close)


Would have Grossed you $19 thousand dollars


Anyone not happy with that   ... move on to mowing lawns etc etc


ps  I didn't get the "advisory email"

@Joe Blow   ..... What is the story here??


----------



## Paolo C (22 March 2021)

finicky said:


> @Paolo C
> If someone sends you an email about a slimming tea should you buy it?



Only if you think it's appropriate.

But I was told this forum was a trusted place to discuss stocks. So if I am receiving emails from the official Forum address recommending stocks I'd expect their to be some validity behind it. If a well researched respected scientist recommended a slimming tea maybe I'd consider it.

In fact, that is exactly what I am trying to do, ascertain whether emails from Aussie Stock Forums are reliable. Turns out this is a paid promotion by the company Oneview hired to do their PR.


----------



## Joe Blow (22 March 2021)

barney said:


> ps  I didn't get the "advisory email"
> 
> @Joe Blow   ..... What is the story here??




Some emails get lost in the black hole of the internet, filtered by ISPs or email clients, never to be seen again. Not sure why you didn't get it to be honest.

But yeah, it was research on ONE and was sent out as a paid promotion by S3 Consortium Pty Ltd. My understanding is that they do their research, find these companies that they deem to be undervalued by the market, and then take a large position. Following that they promote their research to stock market participants via various online channels, ASF being one, and hope the market catches on.

There has been quite a few of these emails go out with research on various stocks.


----------



## Paolo C (22 March 2021)

barney said:


> Wow ....
> 
> @Joe Blow  has indicated, there may be some affiliate association at play here??
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm happy to be kept in the loop about stocks to watch but I'd like to know the details behind it. Eg if it's a paid promotion like this was I'd like to know. 

The shares have done amazingly well in this short time. If it's a pump and dump and you're going to sell now then you've done well. But it is promoted as a long term investment and we don't know where the shares will sit in say 6 - 12 months or evene 5 years time.

I'm just trying to ascertain whether I should take these recommendations seriously or not. This is the first one I've followed.

How have others done in the past does anyone know?


----------



## MovingAverage (23 March 2021)

finicky said:


> @Paolo C
> If someone sends you an email about a slimming tea should you buy it?



If the email is from Peter Foster then you can be guaranteed the slimming tea will be a sure thing


----------



## barney (23 March 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Some emails get lost in the black hole of the internet, filtered by ISPs or email clients, never to be seen again. Not sure why you didn't get it to be honest.




Thanks Joe.  My email server might be filtering them into the junk bin. Will have a closer look. Cheers.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 March 2021)

is there any hard news in this inconclusive conclusion to 04 Feb _Business Update _?

•_ Partnerships for distribution are aligned to customer priorities for inpatient virtual care and will broaden our market reach _
_• New Oneview SaaS Sales Leaders in US and Australia 
• Cloud has reinvigorated sales conversations with a number of major healthcare providers in the US and Australia 
• Hospital budgets remain challenged, but this feels like the right product at the right time_

Feeling good  ... time for some _Marketing_


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> is there any hard news in this inconclusive conclusion to 04 Feb _Business Update _?
> 
> •_ Partnerships for distribution are aligned to customer priorities for inpatient virtual care and will broaden our market reach _
> _• New Oneview SaaS Sales Leaders in US and Australia
> ...



The above is what a German acquaintance of mine calls Buchstabensalat.

•_ Partnerships for alignment are distributed to inpatient care for customer virtual priorities and will market our broad reach _
_• New Oneview SaaS Sales Leaders in US and Australia 
• Cloud has reinvigorated healthcare conversations with a number of major sales providers in the US and Australia 
• Hospital budgets remain challenged, but this feels like the right time for the right product_

_It goes best with Mayo or Vinaigrette._

gg


----------



## Country Lad (27 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> is there any hard news in this inconclusive conclusion to 04 Feb _Business Update _?
> 
> •_ Partnerships for distribution are aligned to customer priorities for inpatient virtual care and will broaden our market reach _
> _• New Oneview SaaS Sales Leaders in US and Australia
> ...



Wrong question @Dona Ferentes. Should be - is there any news in this.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 March 2021)

I tried _Google Translate._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 March 2021)

- this arrived in MY inbox

_Share Purchases and the Company You Keep_ ...       by Mark Story

_One of the by-products of brokers trimming down their research teams in recent years is that stocks outside the ASX300 often don't get analysed. Sadly, if brokers don't analyse stocks, mainstream media is even less likely to cover them. This makes it doubly hard for mid-cap stocks, and virtually impossible for microcaps, to get the market's attention. If you want to know why only the large-caps get covered, take a closer look at the composition of the ASX.

 While there are around 2185 stocks on the ASX as of today (March 25)  the ASX300 comprises 6775 of the All Ords total 7022 points. In other  words, around 90% of the stocks listed on the ASX barely ever move the  market.

This means any stocks below the ASX300 with good stories – that could   propel a share price – have to be a bit more inventive than relying on a  release to the ASX or the media to penetrate the broader market.

As you would expect, most stocks pay PR firms to raise awareness of   their corporate activity. Then there are companies that might pay for research designed to present the company in the most favourable possible  light.

*Beware spruikers and their undisclosed relationships*
Scratch under the surface of today's 24-hour media machine, and  what's now also lurking is the emergence of what's euphemistically  referred to as the 'pump and dump' brigade. To the uninitiated, 'pump  and dump' is the illegal practise of artificially spruiking a company's  fortunes, typically to a microcosm of gullible followers, with the  express purpose of pumping the price for a quick profit.

 Australia is no stranger to small cap promotion sites, the most  well-known being Hot Copper which currently generates revenue from  commercial and corporate advertising and the provision of investor  relation services. However, the recent incentivisation of small-cap  promotion sites (aka digital marketing organisations) by having 'skin  the game' for championing a company's fortunes, could be the first  mutation of something resembling pump and dump taking a toe hold  locally.

 Hot Copper, by way of example, invests in its clients by taking  equity positions of between $25,000 and $100,000, as part of equity  capital raisings, which it calls its Capital Raise-Platinum Package.

*Is this relationship a bit too cosy?*
Another small-cap promotion site StocksDigital recently forged a relationship between Dublin-headquartered Oneview Healthcare PLC (ASX: ONE) and what's happened since is worth taking note of. Since the start of 2021, the share price of ONE is up a whopping 650%, and up over 1150% in the last 12 months.

Much of the healthcare technology company's share price fortunes can be attributed to a publicity deal it entered with S3 Consortium, (which trades as StocksDigital) on 12 March. To summarise, in return for sharing research, commentary and investment advice on ONE with its community of investors for an initial 18 months, StocksDigital receives 6,250,000 CHESS depositary interests (CDIs) over fully paid ordinary shares.

This deal effectively avoids ONE having to pay $375,000 in fees for the company's publicity services. When justifying the deal, Oneview Healthcare highlighted the need to take the initiative in the absence of any coverage of the company. The company also maintained that StocksDigital's media coverage would strengthen its balance sheet.

Additional to its end of the agreement, StocksDigital and other strategic investors in its network invested $1 million into Oneview Healthcare. In return, 16.6 million CDIs were allotted from ONE to the participating investors. The company set the offer price at 6 cents apiece – which was a discount of 18.9% on the volume-weighted average price of CDIs over the prior 5 trading days. Oneview plans to use this capital to promote of its new cloud platform.

 StocksDigital actively promotes the stocks within its stable via a  series of email advertisements under several different brands, these  include www.wise-owl.com, and www.nextinvestors.com.

StocksDigital founder Damian Hajada told Share Café that the OneView deal is one of many where scrip is involved. But what distances the company from the 'pump and dump' brigade, adds Hajada is the AFSL licence under which its three funds operate. As a result, the company is prevented from trading for seven to ten days after its media coverage comes out.
_
_"We're no different from a VC fund that lists its investment, and see ourselves as more fund manager than media company these days," says Hajada. "Out of the 400 investments we're shown annually, StocksDigital invests in around 10 and the disclosure statements that are all over our  websites should make it clear what positions we take within the   companies we write about."__

*Poacher becomes gamekeeper*
There are many levels on which this agreement could be construed as   questionable. Firstly, it assumes StocksDigital and the market at large is aware of the media relationship with Oneview Healthcare.

  Secondly, there's the danger that the share price is being driven up   within a thin vein of StocksDigital's 'true believers'. But in fairness,  StocksDigital is not alone in this regard. For example, Intelligent   Investor likes to recommend to its readers (many of whom invest in its   funds) small caps its thinks have big futures. But given the tight   liquidity in these stocks, even thin trading by the Intelligent Investor  cohort can also give the share price a material nudge up (or down).

What's going to amplify the buying into Oneview Healthcare by the   StocksDigital cohort is the extreme poor liquidity into the stock. For   example, while the stock has a market cap a little over $100 million   (with approximately 424 million shares outstanding), 76.9% is tightly   held by the top 20 shareholders, which means there's only around $20   million in free-float.

*Does the regulator care?*
  While the regulator (ASIC) has in the past appeared relatively   toothless when it comes to calling out borderline practises, it has   become increasingly concerned about 'social trading' contributing to   herd momentum in speculative stocks. Adding to ASIC's concerns is the   clear evidence that rookie investors are increasingly playing in the   smaller-end share market sandpit, typically well outside the ASX 300 and  deep into penny-hopeful territory.

 To highlight the menacing impact of social trading, ASIC noted that  between April 6 and June 12 2020 there were 255 ASX-listed companies  where share prices doubled, 70 companies that tripled and 29 that  quadrupled. Equally revealing, retail investors accounted for 80% of  trades of these stocks, despite comprising just 16% of broader market  activity.

 But what's even more incriminating is that of these 255 ASX listed  shares, ASIC also noted 80% had negative earnings in FY2019, while the  remaining 20% had relatively high price-to-earnings (P/E)  ratios (averaging around 55)._,....


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 March 2021)

ONE today announced the launch of CXP Cloud Enterprise, the world’s first and only *cloud based* care experience platform. Deployed on Microsoft Azure, this platform enables health systems to quickly adopt technology for engaging patients, reducing non-clinical demands on care teams and optimising clinical and operational effectiveness. This comes at a critical time to meet the demand for digital services driven by the pandemic.   



> _"The *cloud based platform *is a key pillar of our growth strategy,_" said James Fitter, Chief Executive Officer for Oneview. _"Being the first and only cloud-based care experience solution gives us a strong competitive advantage and means health systems can rapidly implement the capabilities that meet their needs today while providing the agility, scalability and investment protection to grow as their health system changes. We are excited to know that CXP Cloud Enterprise will help transform the hospital experience for patients, families and care teams_."






> _"The cloud enablement of Oneview's patient experience platform is a game changer_," said Dr Simon Kos, Healthcare Industry Executive, Microsoft Australia. "_It means that health organisations can deploy more quickly, with greater predictability and less specialised resources, all on the trusted Azure cloud. This is a win for patients, clinicians and healthcare organisations that put patient experience and outcomes first."_




I guess they said they would tilt towards this, and now it is official. Whether CXP is the optimum_ care experience _outcome remains to be seen but being first will give some advantage.

Market rewarding with a 25% lift


----------

